# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Rio de Janeiro Brazil

## mastrokostas

Copacabana Βραζιλία!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Υπέροχες οι foto σου mastrokοsta... μια που πας και μια που την ερωτεύεσαι αυτη τη πόλη..
> Παρεμπιπτόντως
> θα ήθελα αν ξέρει κάποιος πια είναι τα μεγαλύτερα λιμάνια της Ευρώπης..


Ίσως η ποιο όμορφη πόλη του κόσμου !Αυτή η αντίθεση των καταπράσινων λόφων ,με τις παράλιες , και τα νησάκια ….Και έρχεται το βράδυ που η διασκέδαση είναι στο φόρτε της ,και μπορείς να ζήσεις τόσα όσα σε μια ζωή, η να χάσεις την ζωή σου για πέντε δολάρια .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε και στο χάρτη το λιμάνι.Η Copacabana φαίνεται αριστερά στο χάρτη.
pdz_rio_23[1]-33.jpg

----------

